# humidifiers and quills?



## Crowley is loved (Aug 27, 2014)

is it alright to use a small humidifier in the same room with a hedgehog? 

I get really bad nosebleeds in the winter due to the incredibly dry air so i use one to hydrate as well as to help remove some of the allergens out of the air. 

well iv never really kept any of my pets other than the hamsters in my bedroom before (they stayed out in the family room) and it never seemed to bother the hamsters any but i know certain mammals and lizards are bothered by the humidity levels :/ 

well anyway, now that Crowley is in my room im wondering if it would hurt her any?

i plan to get a small one for by my bed but Crowley is also really close to my bed? how would this effect her, if at all? 

also Crowley has REALLY bad dry skin due to quilling- would the humidifier help with that any? (she gets an oatmeal bath every 3 days too)


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

A humidifier would be good for both of you.  If it's a cool air humidifier, I would make sure you don't have it too close to her cage, just in case. If it's a warm-air one, I'd still not put it directly next to the cage, but wouldn't consider it as much of a concern then. and just as a general precaution to anyone reading (though it may be common sense), if you do use any kind of medications or additions to the humidifier (like with Vicks humidifiers, I know there's a compartment to add things), I wouldn't use anything additives with a hedgehog or other animal in the room.


----------



## Prickerz (Sep 17, 2014)

A bath every 3 days seems excessive, even if it is oatmeal. Have you tried olive oil?? 
Though I know you have had a hedgehog way longer than I have, so if once a week wasn't enough, I understand!


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

The baths are probably causing her dry skin to be worse. Even with the oatmeal. If it is just the foot bath then you are fine. Once a week in the MAX and that is still going to cause some problems. I dribble oil on River's back three drops in different places every week. It took about three weeks to get better but it finally did get better. I did it while she was getting a foot bath so she won't curl up. I use vitamin e oil but you can use flax seed oil as well. Extra Virgin Olive oil can be used in a pinch too.


----------



## Crowley is loved (Aug 27, 2014)

Prickerz said:


> A bath every 3 days seems excessive, even if it is oatmeal. Have you tried olive oil??
> Though I know you have had a hedgehog way longer than I have, so if once a week wasn't enough, I understand!


Crowley is an incredibly messy hedgehog and won't let me just give her a foot bath :/ i'v moved her baths to once every 4 days - 5 if she's not been too active when i can get away with it. but she gets incredibly grumpy when she doesn't get a bath.

i use as little soap as i can to prevent drying out and iv got vitimen e oil that i apply directly to her skin every bath, i tried the olive oil but she eats most of it before it can even reach her skin- i know she's a butt like that :/


----------

